# Very slow start up



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

My computer takes over 5 minutes to start. I have tried every scan possible to no avail. In general it is slow but what is the most annoying is the start up. I am not sure if is some type of virus thanks in advance


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

Here are the results of my scan


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

by the way I tried cleaning with Malwarebytes and my computer doesn't let me. I can use other scan but not Malwarebytes


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi!

Welcome to TSG Forums.









I will be assisting you regarding your computer's issues. Here, we will check your computer for malware.

*Please, adhere to the guidelines below, and let me know if I have your approval to start the cleaning procedure. *

1. *Always ask before acting.* Do not continue if you are not sure, or if something unexpected happens!

2. *Do not run any tools* unless instructed to do so. Also, *do not uninstall or install *any software during the procedure, unless I ask you to do so.

3. *Cracked or pirated programs* are not only illegal, but also can make your computer a malware target. Having such programs installed, is the easiest way to get infected. Thus, no need to clean the computer, since, soon or later, it will get infected again. If you have such programs, *please uninstall them now*, before we start the cleaning procedure.

4.* If your computer seems to start working normally, don't abandon the topic. *Even if your system is behaving normally, there may still be some malware remnants left over. Additionally, malware can re-infect the computer if some remnants are left. Therefore, please complete all requested steps to make sure any malware is successfully eradicated from your PC.

5. You have to reply to my posts *within 3 days**. *If you need some additional time, just let me know. Otherwise, I will leave the topic due to lack of feedback. If you are able, I would request you to check this thread at least *once per day* so that we can resolve your issues effectively and efficiently.

6. Logs from malware diagnostic or removal programs can take some time to get analyzed. Also, have in mind that all the experts here are volunteers and may not be available to assist when you post. *Please, be patient*, while I analyze your logs.


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

you have my approval


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Perfect. 

Letting you know that now it is 23:20 here. Since I need a fresh mind, I'll review your logs tomorrow afternoon, after work.


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

perfect! get some rest speak tomorrow thank you very much i appreciate it


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, kidmenance.

Please uninstall the following programs.

Advanced SystemCare
Avast Update Helper
Defraggler
Driver Booster 9
IObit Software Updater
IObit Uninstaller 11

To do that:

Press the *Windows Key + R.*
Type *appwiz.cpl *in the Run box and click *OK.*
The Add/Remove Programs list will open. Locate the following programs in the list:


```
Advanced SystemCare
Avast Update Helper
Defraggler
Driver Booster 9
IObit Software Updater
IObit Uninstaller 11
```

 Select the above programs, one by one, and click *Uninstall.*
 * Restart* the computer at the end of the procedure.

After the above, please attach fresh FRST logs for me to check, as you did in your previous post.


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

I am doing that right now


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Please, post the FRST logs when you are ready.


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

I haven't responded my computer wouldn't go online. I am doing the deleting now and will get back to you Thank you for the help


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

I cannot find Avast but i deleted everything else


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi.

First things first, move FRST tool from your Downloads folder on to your Desktop.

*Something to point out to you: *

I asked you not to run any tools unless instructed to do so. I see that you ran AdwCleaner. Please, have in mind that this makes more complicated my effort to help you, so just follow my instructions from now on.

*Something important regarding the following lines from the logs:*

Percentage of memory in use: 87%
Total physical RAM: 1791.28 MB
Available physical RAM: 220.6 MB

You have only 2GB RAM and 87% is in use. Definitely, you need more RAM to run Windows 10 effectively, so at the end of this procedure I'll tell you more about this issue, and recommend you what you can do.

*Something to ask:*

You have_ IOBit Uninstaller _installed. This is a legitimate program, but it also may have been bundled with a third party software. If you didn't intentionally installed it, please uninstall it along with the other programs in step 2 below. Otherwise, you can keep it.

*After the above comments:

1. FRST fix*

Please do the following to run a FRST fix.

*NOTICE: This script was written specifically for this user. Running it on another machine may cause damage to your operating system*

Please select the entire contents of the code box below, from the "Start::" line to "End::", including both lines. Right-click and select "Copy ". No need to paste anything to anywhere.


```
Start::
CreateRestorePoint:
CloseProcesses:
Avast Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{19C3AB22-3718-4E4D-B203-242F5001565B}) (Version: 1.8.1189.1 - AVAST Software) Hidden
LavasoftTcpService (HKLM-x32\...\{5916A24B-59A4-4FDB-9753-499CB1F65362}) (Version: 2.3.4.2 - Lavasoft) Hidden
ContextMenuHandlers1: [IObitUnstaler] -> [CC]{836AB26C-2DE4-41D3-AC24-4C6C2699B960} =>  -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers1: [PfMenu] -> [CC]{2F844462-7CB8-489C-828C-32A6422506AF} =>  -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers1: [SmartGameBoosterMenu] -> {96C86AD1-055D-457D-9C00-0D4A91ECF1B4} => C:\Program Files (x86)\PCGameBoost\Smart Game Booster\5.2.1\MenuExt64.dll -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers1: [SysMenuExt] -> {020B1D4B-5738-4C77-9E19-4F173DD9B486} =>  -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers1: [Uninstall] -> [CC]{84058084-7609-44D1-B3CC-7A9436CB6D92} =>  -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers1: [UnLockerMenu] -> [CC]{A6FF0E3A-8437-482C-8E04-4F9E15C57538} =>  -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers1: [WinCDEmu] -> {D0E37FD2-F675-426F-B09A-2CF37BA46FD5} =>  -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers3: [Advanced SystemCare] -> {2803063F-4B8D-4dc6-8874-D1802487FE2D} =>  -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers3: [SmartGameBoosterMenu] -> {96C86AD1-055D-457D-9C00-0D4A91ECF1B4} => C:\Program Files (x86)\PCGameBoost\Smart Game Booster\5.2.1\MenuExt64.dll -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers4: [SmartGameBoosterMenu] -> {96C86AD1-055D-457D-9C00-0D4A91ECF1B4} => C:\Program Files (x86)\PCGameBoost\Smart Game Booster\5.2.1\MenuExt64.dll -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers6: [SmartGameBoosterMenu] -> {96C86AD1-055D-457D-9C00-0D4A91ECF1B4} => C:\Program Files (x86)\PCGameBoost\Smart Game Booster\5.2.1\MenuExt64.dll -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers1_S-1-5-21-1019108432-3678605218-91476750-1000: [SysMenuExt] -> {020B1D4B-5738-4C77-9E19-4F173DD9B486} =>  -> No File
AlternateDataStreams: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CleanMem.exe:$CmdTcID [64]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\zlib.dll:DocumentSummaryInformation [63]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\zlib.dll:SummaryInformation [63]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\zlib.dll:{4c8cc155-6c1e-11d1-8e41-00c04fb9386d} [0]
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page =
HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page =
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL =
HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL =
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL =
HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL =
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
URLSearchHook: HKLM-x32 - (No Name) - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - No File
SearchScopes: HKLM -> DefaultScope {B7971660-A1CE-4FDD-B9E0-2C37D77AFB0B} URL =
SearchScopes: HKLM -> {9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2476} URL =
SearchScopes: HKLM-x32 -> {9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2476} URL =
SearchScopes: HKLM-x32 -> {b7fca997-d0fb-4fe0-8afd-255e89cf9671} URL = hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?p={searchTerms}&ei={inputEncoding}&fr=chr-hp-psg&type=HPDTDF
SearchScopes: HKLM-x32 -> {d944bb61-2e34-4dbf-a683-47e505c587dc} URL = hxxp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-111092-2357-0/4?satitle={searchTerms}&mfe=Desktops
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1019108432-3678605218-91476750-1000 -> {9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2476} URL =
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1019108432-3678605218-91476750-1000 -> {9F1574BA-9E86-4C69-BEA9-9E604BA0B545} URL =
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - No Name - {652853ad-5592-4231-88c6-706613a52e61} -  No File
Toolbar: HKU\S-1-5-21-1019108432-3678605218-91476750-1000 -> No Name - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} -  No File
DPF: HKLM-x32 {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_25-windows-i586.cab
DPF: HKLM-x32 {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBA} hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_25-windows-i586.cab
DPF: HKLM-x32 {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_25-windows-i586.cab
MSCONFIG\Services: AdvancedSystemCareService12 => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: AdvancedSystemCareService14 => 3
MSCONFIG\Services: AdvancedSystemCareService15 => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: AdvancedSystemCareService8 => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: avast! Tools => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: IObitUnSvr => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: Unchecky => 3
MSCONFIG\startupfolder: C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^GamersFirst LIVE!.lnk => C:\Windows\pss\GamersFirst LIVE!.lnk.CommonStartup
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Audiogalaxy => "C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Local\Audiogalaxy\Audiogalaxy.exe" /startup
MSCONFIG\startupreg: AVG_UI => "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2015\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
MSCONFIG\startupreg: CCleaner Monitoring => "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe" /MONITOR
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Fitbit Connect => "C:\Program Files (x86)\Fitbit Connect\Fitbit Connect.exe" /autorun
MSCONFIG\startupreg: IObit Malware Fighter => "C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMF.exe" /autostart
MSCONFIG\startupreg: iTunesHelper => "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
MSCONFIG\startupreg: PDF Complete => c:\program files (x86)\pdf complete\pdfsty.exe
MSCONFIG\startupreg: QuickTime Task => "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
MSCONFIG\startupreg: SpybotSD TeaTimer =>
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Tonido => "C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Roaming\Tonido\launcher.exe" /nobrowser
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "Eraser"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "CCleaner Smart Cleaning"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run32: => ""
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run32: => "AVG_UI"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run32: => "IObit Malware Fighter"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run32: => "AvastUI.exe"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run32: => "SunJavaUpdateSched"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run32: => "CCleaner Smart Cleaning"
HKU\S-1-5-21-1019108432-3678605218-91476750-1000\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "CCleaner Monitoring"
HKU\S-1-5-21-1019108432-3678605218-91476750-1000\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "CCleaner Smart Cleaning"
HKU\S-1-5-21-1019108432-3678605218-91476750-1000\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "Advanced SystemCare"
GroupPolicy: Restriction - Chrome <==== ATTENTION
GroupPolicy\User: Restriction ? <==== ATTENTION
Policies: C:\ProgramData\NTUSER.pol: Restriction <==== ATTENTION
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Mozilla\Firefox: Restriction <==== ATTENTION
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Google: Restriction <==== ATTENTION
HKU\S-1-5-21-1019108432-3678605218-91476750-1000\SOFTWARE\Policies\Google: Restriction <==== ATTENTION
Task: {0206CC90-D392-45D8-B52A-4078BEC9674F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\SideShow\SessionAgent => {45F26E9E-6199-477F-85DA-AF1EDFE067B1}
Task: {0614E216-9586-4DC9-9417-9663E71FFA81} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PBDADiscovery => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /PBDADiscovery (No File)
Task: {09DD22EA-249F-4834-94E9-2F324E944E0D} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PvrRecoveryTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe -PvrRecoveryTask (No File)
Task: {0E8551ED-005D-40C6-90E3-80D5843F8DBB} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PBDADiscoveryW2 => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /wait:90 /PBDADiscovery (No File)
Task: {115497A8-EE99-4053-8A0F-459B77612881} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxcontent -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {129B8E3D-0D62-4D90-9647-6CC8EC9771C4} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\refreshgwxconfig-B -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {19805773-2D5B-48A8-89E2-8773B33719B8} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\StartRecording => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehrec.exe /StartRecording (No File)
Task: {1E4EE1F0-285F-4BCE-88F2-74A67977E747} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\SideShow\AutoWake => {E51DFD48-AA36-4B45-BB52-E831F02E8316}
Task: {22158F42-3714-4792-AE5A-0071E651D7C5} - \SysHealth_Controller_Mon -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {2526CC2F-9D12-4341-B34A-497265774F71} - \BlockAndSurf Update -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {27C411B7-E322-486B-938E-48EF225CFC07} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\OCURDiscovery => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /OCURDiscovery $(Arg0) (No File)
Task: {29C26FD1-D22A-4E4C-8B9D-20E8C1661468} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\launchtrayprocess -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {2BF072F7-41E0-4360-A67F-254A6FC579C0} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\SideShow\GadgetManager => {FF87090D-4A9A-4F47-879B-29A80C355D61}
Task: {2F0B2903-9F5B-4E96-8394-51698C1980DD} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\OCURActivate => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /OCURActivate (No File)
Task: {3691FF85-D708-409B-BE7A-284ADA2BCFB2} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ConfigureInternetTimeService => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoConfigureInternetTimeService (No File)
Task: {392AAB2B-15F7-48B1-B07E-0BE480D834F6} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PvrScheduleTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe -PvrSchedule (No File)
Task: {4174D0B1-D662-4442-BE05-E74FDA7AB687} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\MediaCenterRecoveryTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe -MediaCenterRecoveryTask (No File)
Task: {52A8589F-DD45-4D31-9627-8A3ACBA0E0DF} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\Logon-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {578D0CA6-4844-430C-8D2A-BA79E7C01266} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\MobilePC\HotStart => {06DA0625-9701-43DA-BFD7-FBEEA2180A1E}
Task: {6F04BEFE-A843-4C2A-BFDC-9D92E045CFE1} - System32\Tasks\ASC_PerformanceMonitor => C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare\Monitor.exe /Task (No File)
Task: {75E207A5-0575-446A-974A-D178024369F1} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\RecordingRestart => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehrec.exe /RestartRecording (No File)
Task: {7AB48613-14A5-46FC-805D-E0A6588CFAFF} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\OutOfSleep-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {7B0DFFF0-6088-41CF-A75A-878BA845C91F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PBDADiscoveryW1 => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /wait:7 /PBDADiscovery (No File)
Task: {80F7B922-000A-49D2-BEEF-A2350F41401D} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {8465E2C1-36AD-4EA3-8ECA-5C561635B621} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ReindexSearchRoot => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoReindexSearchRoot (No File)
Task: {9CB362F6-DB3E-4122-804C-E8C12FE2CE8D} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\mcupdate_scheduled => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe -crl -hms -pscn 15 (No File)
Task: {9D68AD1A-3850-45B6-BC03-009D74EB709E} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\DispatchRecoveryTasks => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoRecoveryTasks $(Arg0) (No File)
Task: {A1D35F98-7D4F-4EC2-9239-00601DC46FCE} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\InstallPlayReady => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /InstallPlayReady $(Arg0) (No File)
Task: {A489B528-91C6-4184-A0AF-723508AC6495} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PeriodicScanRetry => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\MCUpdate.exe -pscn 0 (No File)
Task: {A48EEFC2-C6B6-450E-B45D-861886AA61E1} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\OutOfIdle-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {A894259E-D7D0-41BB-AED3-1D8F66401E39} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\UpdateRecordPath => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoUpdateRecordPath $(Arg0) (No File)
Task: {AFD2CF79-1EE1-4CD1-9F4B-68CB546CA3E1} - \SMupdate1 -> No File <==== ATTENTION1}
Task: {B10439E1-E185-4DB2-807B-DD6AC98B530E} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ehDRMInit => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DRMInit (No File)
Task: {B6EE8755-CAE3-4D5F-B7ED-40A34C599DEC} - System32\Tasks\ASC_SkipUac_OD 281 => C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare\ASC.exe /SkipUac (No File)
Task: {B7C6743D-603E-4217-898B-8E32639F5A8F} - \SysHealthcare_Controller -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {B92A5C1F-2083-497F-B44F-60F380623673} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ActivateWindowsSearch => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoActivateWindowsSearch (No File)
Task: {BE0ABF39-9E3B-4D16-93A4-DBD6F5FE5701} - \AmiUpdXp -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {C4D5D3CC-58F8-43D2-AC4F-FA91F4439F57} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\RegisterSearch => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoRegisterSearch $(Arg0) (No File)
Task: {C7532FF3-A263-4DB2-BF5A-3196290822E2} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\MachineUnlock-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {D0486939-6EA4-4D73-984A-DE9B338884E4} - System32\Tasks\{D7CB5927-CE9B-466C-BCF2-8FB4ED757E80} => C:\Windows\system32\pcalua.exe -a "C:\Program Files (x86)\FREE DLL Fixer\fixdll.exe" -d "C:\Program Files (x86)\FREE DLL Fixer"
Task: {D9AC4DBE-ADA0-4970-A2B4-684997F3179C} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\Time-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {DCCEC452-F4F3-4193-B418-3B352CADD5F6} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\SideShow\SystemDataProviders => {7CCA6768-8373-4D28-8876-83E8B4E3A969}
Task: {DDD92677-A9D8-4A47-93A2-4EC6F309215D} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\Telemetry-4xd -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {E5669375-70EB-45E3-8354-F1A0C2F232AA} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfigandcontent -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {E8FA7856-F1C0-48C9-88EE-4613503C97E8} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\SqlLiteRecoveryTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe -SqlLiteRecoveryTask (No File)
Task: {F809B3DB-23B7-4759-B88C-17638039582F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\mcupdate => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe $(Arg0) (No File)
Task: {faa0075b-d2ab-4934-8846-d1c43f975e5a} - no filepath
Task: {FC168DBD-8327-4CC8-BEBE-28B294DC8806} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ObjectStoreRecoveryTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe -ObjectStoreRecoveryTask (No File)
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Driver Support-RTMRules.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Support\DriverSupport.exe
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Driver Support-RTMScan.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Support\DriverSupport.exe
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Driver Support-RTMScanRunOnce.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Support\DriverSupport.exe
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Driver Support-RTMUpdater.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Support\DriverSupport.exe
Edge Extension: (No Name) -> AutoFormFill_5ED10D46BD7E47DEB1F3685D2C0FCE08 => C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.MicrosoftEdge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Assets\HostExtensions\AutoFormFill [not found]
Edge Extension: (No Name) -> BookReader_B171F20233094AC88D05A8EF7B9763E8 => C:\WINDOWS\SystemApps\Microsoft.MicrosoftEdge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Assets\BookViewer [not found]
Edge Extension: (No Name) -> LearningTools_7706F933-971C-41D1-9899-8A026EB5D824 => C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.MicrosoftEdge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Assets\HostExtensions\LearningTools [not found]
Edge Extension: (No Name) -> PinJSAPI_EC01B57063BE468FAB6DB7EBFC3BF368 => C:\WINDOWS\SystemApps\Microsoft.MicrosoftEdge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Assets\HostExtensions\PinJSAPI [not found]
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [gkjoindjjcmbdpbfppabdgflnkgbbcli] - C:\Program Files (x86)\FTDownloader.com\FTDownloader10.crx <not found>
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [jbolfgndggfhhpbnkgnpjkfhinclbigj] - <no Path/update_url>
2022-04-08 13:26 - 2022-04-08 13:26 - 000003084 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tasks\ASC_SkipUac_OD 281
2022-05-05 12:11 - 2015-06-07 16:20 - 000000000 ____D C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Local\Lavasoft
2022-04-08 13:27 - 2021-10-26 11:58 - 000003292 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tasks\ASC_PerformanceMonitor
2022-04-08 13:29 - 2019-09-12 09:59 - 000178960 _____ (IObit) C:\WINDOWS\system32\IObitSmartDefragExtension.dll
2022-05-04 11:41 - 2022-05-04 11:41 - 099033088 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SOFTWARE.iobit
2022-05-04 11:41 - 2022-05-04 11:41 - 001036288 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\DEFAULT.iobit
2022-05-04 11:41 - 2022-05-04 11:41 - 000061440 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.iobit
2022-05-04 11:41 - 2022-05-04 11:41 - 000028672 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.iobit
2022-05-06 11:02 - 2020-04-09 11:23 - 000000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\PCGameBoost
2022-05-06 11:02 - 2011-07-20 22:39 - 000000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit
2022-05-05 12:12 - 2021-09-07 11:41 - 000000000 ____D C:\IObit
2022-05-05 12:12 - 2015-08-08 17:05 - 000000000 ____D C:\Users\DefaultAppPool\AppData\Roaming\IObit
2022-05-05 12:12 - 2013-09-23 18:57 - 000000000 ____D C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\LocalLow\IObit
2022-05-05 12:12 - 2011-07-27 22:40 - 000000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\IObit
2022-05-05 12:12 - 2011-07-20 22:39 - 000000000 ____D C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Roaming\IObit
2022-05-05 12:12 - 2010-11-02 17:19 - 000000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink
2022-05-05 12:11 - 2015-06-07 16:20 - 000000000 ____D C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Local\Lavasoft
2015-06-25 18:50 - 2015-06-25 18:50 - 000000000 _____ () C:\ProgramData\cis29CD.exe
2019-05-28 13:55 - 2019-05-28 13:55 - 000000000 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\GUTFAFF.tmp
2011-09-23 18:08 - 2011-09-23 18:08 - 000001854 _____ () C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Roaming\GhostObjGAFix.xml
2012-01-22 02:09 - 2012-01-22 02:09 - 000060100 _____ () C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Roaming\icarus-dxdiag.xml
2014-12-21 19:30 - 2014-12-21 19:30 - 000000064 _____ () C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Local\1744267a4cf30f7003aabf42756355e5
2013-06-15 13:02 - 2012-06-26 06:59 - 000940544 _____ (Apache Software Foundation) C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Local\log4cxx.dll
C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Local\Audiogalaxy
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG
C:\Program Files\CCleaner
C:\Program Files (x86)\Fitbit Connect
C:\Program Files\iTunes
C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime
c:\program files (x86)\pdf complete
C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Roaming\Tonido
C:\Program Files (x86)\FREE DLL Fixer
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Support
EmptyTemp:
End::
```

*Please right-click on FRST64 on your Desktop,* to run it as administrator. When the tool opens, click *"yes"* to the disclaimer.
Press the *Fix* button once and wait.
FRST will process *fixlist.txt*
When finished, it will produce a log *fixlog.txt* on your Desktop.
*Please post the log in your next reply.*

*2. Uninstall programs*

Press the *Windows Key + R.*
Type *appwiz.cpl *in the Run box and click *OK.*
The Add/Remove Programs list will open. Locate the following program on the list:


```
Avast Update Helper
LavasoftTcpService
IObit Uninstaller 11*
```

 Select the above program and click *Uninstall.*
 * Restart* the computer.

*3. Run AdwCleaner (scan only)*

Download *AdwCleaner* and save it to your desktop.

Double click *AdwCleaner.exe* to run it.
Click *Scan Now*.
When the scan has finished, a *Scan Results* window will open.
Click *Cancel* _(at this point do not attempt to *Quarantine* anything that is found)_

Now click the *Log Files*tab.
Double click on the latest scan log _(Scan logs have a [S0*] suffix, where * is replaced by a number. The latest scan will have the largest number)_
A Notepad file will open containing the results of the scan.
*Please post the contents of the file in your next reply.*


*4. Run Malwarebytes (scan only)*

Open Malwarebytes you have already installed.
Click the little gear on the top right *(Settings) *and when it opens, click the *Security *tab and make sure about the following:

```
Under the title Scan Options, all the options are checked.
Under the title Windows Security Center (Premium only) the option is NOT checked.
Under the title Potentially unwanted items all options are set to Always.
```

Click on the little gear to return to the main menu and select *Scan. *The program will start scanning your computer. This may take about 10 minutes, but in some cases it may be take longer.
When finished, you will see the *Threat Scan Summary* window open.
*If threats are not found,* click *View Report *and proceed to the *two last steps below. *

*If threats are found,* make sure that *all threats are not selected,* close the program and proceed to the next steps below.

Open *Malwarebytes* again, click on the *Scanner,* and then on the *Reports *tab.
Find the report with the most recent date and *double click on it.*
Click on *Export* and then *Copy to Clipboard.*
*Paste its content here, in your next reply.*

*In your next reply, please post:*

The fixlog.txt
If you successfully uninstalled the 2 programs (and IOBit Uninstaller)
The AdwCleaner[S0*].txt
The Malwarebytes report


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

Sorry about running the scan, that's the clean freak in me with computers. I installed iobit a while back ago. I thought i deleted it, but I will do a further search for it to see if there is something that remains. The other programs i cannot find any trace of them, any idea of how to find them. Thanks for your help


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi.

IOBit Uninstaller is visible in your installed programs list. You mean that you don't see it?

The other two programs are hidden. In the fix I prepared for you (Step 1 above), I make them visible. So in order to see them, you must first run the fix. That's why I insist to follow my instructions with the order I'm giving them to you. 

Let me know if you still have problems.


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

found the uninstaller and deleted it. now i am running the fix


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

How it went?


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

I was able to uninstall the programs. Here is the fix log. now onto the adw cleaner


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Please, do not move on to the next step if something goes wrong in a previous step. Ask me first.

As I already told you, you are going to be able to remove these programs *after* the fix.

Have you tried to uninstall them after the fix?


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

# -------------------------------
# Malwarebytes AdwCleaner 8.3.2.0
# -------------------------------
# Build: 03-23-2022
# Database: 2022-03-15.3 (Local)
# Support: https://www.malwarebytes.com/support
#
# -------------------------------
# Mode: Scan
# -------------------------------
# Start: 05-09-2022
# Duration: 00:00:53
# OS: Windows 10 Home
# Scanned: 32050
# Detected: 0

***** [ Services ] *****

No malicious services found.

***** [ Folders ] *****

No malicious folders found.

***** [ Files ] *****

No malicious files found.

***** [ DLL ] *****

No malicious DLLs found.

***** [ WMI ] *****

No malicious WMI found.

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

No malicious shortcuts found.

***** [ Tasks ] *****

No malicious tasks found.

***** [ Registry ] *****

No malicious registry entries found.

***** [ Chromium (and derivatives) ] *****

No malicious Chromium entries found.

***** [ Chromium URLs ] *****

No malicious Chromium URLs found.

***** [ Firefox (and derivatives) ] *****

No malicious Firefox entries found.

***** [ Firefox URLs ] *****

No malicious Firefox URLs found.

***** [ Hosts File Entries ] *****

No malicious hosts file entries found.

***** [ Preinstalled Software ] *****

No Preinstalled Software found.

AdwCleaner[S00].txt - [27885 octets] - [05/05/2022 12:07:04]
AdwCleaner[C00].txt - [24477 octets] - [05/05/2022 12:13:28]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\Logs\AdwCleaner[S01].txt ##########


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Let me know if you were able to uninstall the 2 programs after the fix.

Malwarebytes report?


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

Malwarebytes gives me a message of cannot connect to server. I have installed it twice to see what happens. For some reason my computer cant run Malwarebytes. Even before we have done the repairs. By the way i notice that the browsing has sped up a bit but the startup is still slow


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

I was able to uninstall the programs


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Let me see fresh FRST logs now, please.


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

Here are the new logs


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello.

*1. FRST fix*

Please do the following to run a FRST fix.

*NOTICE: This script was written specifically for this user. Running it on another machine may cause damage to your operating system*

Please select the entire contents of the code box below, from the "Start::" line to "End::", including both lines. Right-click and select "Copy ". No need to paste anything to anywhere.


```
Start::
CreateRestorePoint:
CloseProcesses:
ContextMenuHandlers1: [IObitUninstaller] -> {836AB26C-2DE4-41D3-AC24-4C6C2699B960} => C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Uninstaller\IUMenuRight.dll -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers4: [IObitUninstaller] -> {836AB26C-2DE4-41D3-AC24-4C6C2699B960} => C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Uninstaller\IUMenuRight.dll -> No File
ContextMenuHandlers6: [IObitUninstaller] -> {836AB26C-2DE4-41D3-AC24-4C6C2699B960} => C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Uninstaller\IUMenuRight.dll -> No File
AlternateDataStreams: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\zlib.dll:DocumentSummaryInformation [63]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\zlib.dll:SummaryInformation [63]
SearchScopes: HKLM -> {d944bb61-2e34-4dbf-a683-47e505c587dc} URL = hxxp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-111092-2357-0/4?satitle={searchTerms}&mfe=Desktops
BHO: ExplorerWnd Helper -> {10921475-03CE-4E04-90CE-E2E7EF20C814} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Uninstaller\UninstallExplorer.dll => No File
MSCONFIG\startupreg: iFreeUp => "C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\iFreeUp\iFreeUpMini.exe" /iFree_POPFORM
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run32: => ""
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [] => [X]
HKLM\Software\...\Authentication\Credential Providers: [{503739d0-4c5e-4cfd-b3ba-d881334f0df2}] ->
Policies: C:\ProgramData\NTUSER.pol: Restriction <==== ATTENTION
Task: {99426D67-EA5D-43A2-BB32-B89D658B3509} - System32\Tasks\Uninstaller_SkipUac_OD_281 => C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Uninstaller\IObitUninstaler.exe /UninstallExplorer (No File)
S3 MBAMService; C:\Users\OD 281\AppData\Local\Temp\MBAMService.exe [8524512 2022-05-09] (Malwarebytes Inc. -> Malwarebytes) <==== ATTENTION
S4 HPClientSvc; "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Client Services\HPClientServices.exe" [X]
S3 AscFileControl; \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare\drivers\win10_amd64\AscFileControl.sys [X]
S3 AscFileFilter; \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare\drivers\win10_amd64\AscFileFilter.sys [X]
S3 AscRegistryFilter; \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare\drivers\win10_amd64\AscRegistryFilter.sys [X]
S3 eeCtrl; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl64.sys [475696 2010-10-01] (Symantec Corporation -> Symantec Corporation)
S3 EsgScanner; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\EsgScanner.sys [22704 2015-05-05] (Enigma Software Group USA, LLC -> )
S3 cpuz145; \??\C:\WINDOWS\temp\cpuz145\cpuz145_x64.sys [X]
S3 cpuz150; \??\C:\WINDOWS\temp\cpuz150\cpuz150_x64.sys [X]
U4 HomeGroupProvider; no ImagePath
U3 idsvc; no ImagePath
S3 iobit_monitor_server2021; \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare\drivers\Monitor_win10_x64.sys [X]
S3 IUFileFilter; \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Uninstaller\drivers\win10_amd64\IUFileFilter.sys [X]
S3 IUProcessFilter; \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Uninstaller\drivers\win10_amd64\IUProcessFilter.sys [X]
S3 IURegistryFilter; \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Uninstaller\drivers\win10_amd64\IURegistryFilter.sys [X]
S3 MpKsl9f1864d9; \??\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{DA52F61C-CAFB-4324-8C40-0B29DFC5A026}\MpKslDrv.sys [X]
U4 npcap_wifi; no ImagePath
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\IObit Uninstaller.lnk
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\IObit Uninstaller
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\EsgScanner.sys
EmptyTemp:
End::
```

*Please right-click on FRST64 on your Desktop,* to run it as administrator. When the tool opens, click *"yes"* to the disclaimer.
Press the *Fix* button once and wait.
FRST will process *fixlist.txt*
When finished, it will produce a log *fixlog.txt* on your Desktop.
*Please post the log in your next reply.*

*2. Uninstall / Reinstall Malwarebytes*

Please *uninstall Malwarebytes, *restart and then install/run it again.

Download *Malwarebytes* and save it to your Desktop.
Once downloaded, close all programs and Windows on your computer.
Double-click on the icon on your desktop named *MBSetup.exe*. This will start the installation of MBAM onto your computer.
Follow the instructions to install the program.
When finished, *double click* the program's icon created on your Desktop.
Click the little gear on the top right *(Settings) *and when it opens, click the *Security *tab and make sure about the following:

```
Under the title Scan Options, all the options are checked.
Under the title Windows Security Center (Premium only) the option is NOT checked.
Under the title Potentially unwanted items all options are set to Always.
```

Click on the little gear to return to the main menu and select *Scan. *The program will start scanning your computer. This may take about 10 minutes, but in some cases it may be take longer.
When finished, you will see the *Threat Scan Summary* window open.
*If threats are not found,* click *View Report *and proceed to the *two last steps below. *

*If threats are found,* make sure that *all threats are not selected,* close the program and proceed to the next steps below.

Open *Malwarebytes* again, click on the *Scanner,* and then on the *Reports *tab.
Find the report with the most recent date
and *double click on it.*
Click on *Export* and then *Copy to Clipboard.*
*Paste its content here, in your next reply.*

*3. RAM*

Here you can run a free RAM wizard to determine which RAM is compatible with your motherboard. You download and run a small program, which will scan your computer and then recommend compatible RAM. You don't have to buy from them, but you can find out how much RAM the computer can accept. It is something you should consider, since your computer issues are related with a lack of sufficient resources to run your programs.

*In your next reply, please post:*

The fixlog.txt
The Malwarebytes report (if you were able to run it this time)
Feedback: how is the computer running compared with how it was running before?


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

Here is the fix log


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

Malwarebytes
www.malwarebytes.com

-Log Details-
Scan Date: 5/10/22
Scan Time: 2:03 PM
Log File: 70154798-d08b-11ec-9923-64315029df04.json

-Software Information-
Version: 4.5.9.198
Components Version: 1.0.1676
Update Package Version: 1.0.54796
License: Trial

-System Information-
OS: Windows 10 (Build 19043.1645)
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: OD281-HP\OD 281

-Scan Summary-
Scan Type: Threat Scan
Scan Initiated By: Manual
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 323184
Threats Detected: 2
Threats Quarantined: 0
Time Elapsed: 28 min, 9 sec

-Scan Options-
Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Enabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Detect
PUM: Detect

-Scan Details-
Process: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Module: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Key: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Value: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Data Stream: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folder: 2
PUP.Optional.DriverMax, C:\USERS\OD 281\APPDATA\LOCAL\INNOVATIVE SOLUTIONS\DRIVERMAX, No Action By User, 3420, 812461, 1.0.54796, , ame, , , 
PUP.Optional.DriverMax, C:\USERS\OD 281\APPDATA\ROAMING\INNOVATIVE SOLUTIONS\DRIVERMAX, No Action By User, 3420, 812462, 1.0.54796, , ame, , ,

File: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Physical Sector: 0
(No malicious items detected)

WMI: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Very good. Let's clean the detected items now.

*Run Malwarebytes (Clean mode)*

*Double click* the program's icon on your Desktop, as you did before.
Click the little gear on the top right *(Settings) *and when it opens, click the *Security *tab and make sure about the following:

```
Under the title Scan Options, all the options are checked.
Under the title Windows Security Center (Premium only) the option is unchecked.
Under the title Potentially unwanted items all options are set to Always.
```

Click on the little gear to return to the main menu and select *Scan. *The program will start scanning your computer. This may take about 10 minutes, but in some cases it may be take longer.
When finished, you will see the *Thread Scan Summary* window open.
*If threats are not found,* click *View Report *and proceed to the *two last steps below. *
*If threats are found,* make sure that *all threats are selected,* and click on *Quarantine/Remove selected.*
You may need to* restart* the computer.
Open *Malwarebytes* again, click on the *Scanner,* and then on the *Reports *tab.
Find the report with the most recent date and *double click on it.*
Click on *Export* and then *Copy to Clipboard.*
*Paste its content *here, in your next reply.

*In your next reply, please post:*

What the RAM test revealed?
Feedback? Is the computer running any better? 
The Malwarebytes report


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

Currently installed drive
Free space:
*510.25 GB*
Used space:
*72.05 GB (12.4%)*
Total space:
*582.29 GB*
New Crucial mx500 SSD
Free space:
*951.95 GB*
Used space:
*72.05 GB (7%)*
Total space:
*1 TB*
The Malwarebytes says no problems.
I notice that the computer is running faster in the searches and and typing. The startup has improved but still lags a bit


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Unfortunately DR.M is unable to continue this with you for personal reasons. However, it appears there is no malware so it may be there are too many items running at startup. I'll move this to the Windows 10 forum and ask one of our Trusted Advisors to review that aspect with you.


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

Thank you the start up is still very slow. There is a folder that has been impossible to delete that is still lingering. I have tried every delete software and none of it works. This folder has about 80 gigabytes of music and pictures.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

kidmenace:

I've been asked to help you resolve the issues that are causing your computer to have the speed and performance of a turtle.
If you're also receiving help from other forums for your computer, please advise me.

Please do the following in your computer so we can identity it, and identify its primary hardware, and determine the status of its storage drive(s), and determine the status of its Windows operating system.
Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

Go into the Task Manager window and then select the "Startup" tab.
Widen the "Name" column so you can see the ENTIRE name of all the entries listed there.
Write down the exact names of all the entries that show a status of "Enabled". 
If you're able to submit a clear viewable image of the "Startup" tab window, that's even better.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20210318163000.000000-300
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 260 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 2
Total Physical RAM: 2 GB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics
Hard Drives: C: 582 GB (507 GB Free); D: 13 GB (13 GB Free);
Motherboard: FOXCONN 2AB7, ver 1.00
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver HPQOEM - 20100907, s/n 3CR0470HRT
Antivirus: Spybot - Search and Destroy, Enabled


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

the only thing that appears under start up is Windows security notification icon and that is disabled


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you Frank.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20210318163000.000000-300
> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 260 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 2
> Total Physical RAM: 2 GB
> Graphics Card: ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics
> ...


I see several problems in your log with your *HP Pavilion Slimline s5710f Desktop PC* which was originally purchased in December 2010 and came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

1. It has a very weak dual core processor.









2. It has very weak graphics.









3. It has only 2 GB of DDR3-1333 MHz RAM.

4. It has a 640 GB SATA2 hard disk drive.

5. It is running Windows 10 Home 64-bit - which appears to have been installed in March 2021.

6. It has a third-party antivirus app installed - which is recommended not be done in Windows 10.

I would be wasting a lot of my time (and yours) with trying to get that HP desktop to run faster and better.
What it needs is a faster processor and better graphics and more RAM and a solid state drive.
What it also needs is a clean re-install of Windows 10 Home 64-bit so all of its debris and issues can be wiped out and it can get a fresh start.

What you really should do is invest your time and money into a newer and faster refurbished computer.
THIS is a good place to browse through, which is where I purchase most of mine.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

kidmenace said:


> This folder has about 80 gigabytes of music and pictures.


So you want to delete your music and pictures?


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

yes I would but for some reason it doesn't delete


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

kidmenace:

Have you read post #37?

------------------------------------------------


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

where is the folder located - for example
This computerC:>User>Yourname
Or This computer>Windows
etc etc


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

flavallee said:


> kidmenace:
> 
> Have you read post #37?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------


yes i will take your advice i am just hoping it lasts a couple more months to get a better one. All i really use this computer for is to check emails and some sales I do in eBay. But times are a bit tight to get a new computer lol


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> where is the folder located - for example
> This computerC:>User>Yourname
> Or This computer>Windows
> etc etc


C:\Users\OD 281\Desktop


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

kidmenace said:


> yes i will take your advice i am just hoping it lasts a couple more months to get a better one. All i really use this computer for is to check emails and some sales I do in eBay. But times are a bit tight to get a new computer lol


I'm sorry I can't be more helpful, but without being there to have "hands on/eyes on" with your PC, it would be very time-consuming and futile.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

flavallee said:


> I'm sorry I can't be more helpful, but without being there to have "hands on/eyes on" with your PC, it would be very time-consuming and futile.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


don't worry I understand


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)




----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

My version of Windows 10 was installed on a SATA Hard drive and that was painfully slow to load up. My solution was to replace the old SATA drive with a SSD drive and it transformed the loading time to ultra quick, booted up in under a minute. So, if you are still using SATA, switch to SSD, it makes a big difference!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

peterh40 said:


> My version of Windows 10 was installed on a SATA Hard drive and that was painfully slow to load up. My solution was to replace the old SATA drive with a SSD drive and it transformed the loading time to ultra quick, booted up in under a minute. So, if you are still using SATA, switch to SSD, it makes a big difference!


If you read post #37, you will see from the description of that computer and its hardware that switching from a HDD to a SSD would pretty much be a waste of money and a futile endeavor.

But in a newer and faster computer, your suggestion would be very good advice.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Kidmenance
I hope this makes sense
If in doubt please ask first.

Click on start and type in *cmd* and press enter
This should give a cmd window 
C:\Users\OD 281>
Type in or copy and paste *cd desktop* Press enter
You should now have C:\Users\OD 281\Desktop>
Type in cd _foldername ( _I do not know the folder name) press enter
When in that folder are there any other folders?
If not 
Type in or copy and paste *del *.** press enter *(beware this will DELETE everything)*

Because you have not given any folder names I will give an example
I assume that your folder on the desktop has 2 folders inside 
1 called Music
1 called Pictures

At the prompt C:\Users\OD 281\Desktop>*cd music* press enter
C:\Users\OD 281\Desktop\music>*del *.* *press enter
It will ask are you sure (Y?N)?
Type in Y and press enter *(beware this will DELETE everything)*

Do the same for Pictures

If you have folder inside of the folders you need to open each one and delete the contents
Example
The folder on the Desktop has a Music folder inside called (example) Jazz
You would have to C:\Users\OD 281\Desktop\music>*cd jazz *press enter
C:\Users\OD 281\Desktop\music\jazz>*del *.* *press enter
You have to work your way through every folder and delete the contents of that folder
then delete that folder
C:\Users\OD 281\Desktop\music\jazz>*cd .. *press enter
C:\Users\OD 281\Desktop\music>*rmdir jazz* press enter


----------



## kidmenace (9 mo ago)

I will give this a try Thank you


----------

